# Health Cover



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi

As you are aware we applied for our health cover a few weeks ago (S1 forms) All went well, even though they did not recognise the forms. Today we went to the Doctors, and the gave us a print off of a 


DOCUMENTO DE DESPLAZAMIENTO TEMPORAL


Both of which have the wrong end date on, my husbands ends this October and mine ends July 2015 - both should end January 1st 2016.


So the good thing is we have numbers etc and are on the system, the GP office has no understanding of things like S1 forms, and why would they. I am thinking one of two things

Have they given me a EHIC card! OR is this a mess up. I think I may have to go back to the original office

Your thoughts!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cambio said:


> Hi
> 
> As you are aware we applied for our health cover a few weeks ago (S1 forms) All went well, even though they did not recognise the forms. Today we went to the Doctors, and the gave us a print off of a
> 
> ...


When we registered with our S1 forms at our local health centre (at the end of 2006) they would only give us a temporary registration document (yours sound similar but I haven't kept ours so can't check the title) for one year, after which time we had to go back and re-register for the second year, up until the expiry date of the S1 form. If both your S1 forms have the same dates, though (ours were different by approx 3 months) the dates on the temporary registration document seem rather odd, so probably a good idea to go back and query them.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

[quote If both your S1 forms have the same dates, though (ours were different by approx 3 months) the dates on the temporary registration document seem rather odd, so probably a good idea to go back and query them.][/quote]

Our thoughts as well. The authorities here were expecting the old forms from the UK.

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cambio said:


> If both your S1 forms have the same dates, though (ours were different by approx 3 months) the dates on the temporary registration document seem rather odd, so probably a good idea to go back and query them.]





> Our thoughts as well. The authorities here were expecting the old forms from the UK.
> 
> Thanks


The S1 forms have been around for years now and are the European standard - so they should know what they are!

The old E111 or E121 forms are being phased out (I think they MUST be phased out by about now) across Europe although Spain seems to be dragging it's feet.

As stated previously, check the S1 forms to see if the dates are the same for both of you. If they are, then it would seem that a mistake has been made at this end.

Remember though that they only last UP TO 2.5 years - it all depends upon timing (apparently) some time back, there was a thread which explained this (ISTR).


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

> The S1 forms have been around for years now and are the European standard - so they should know what they are!


 This is Extremadura they were still expecting the E111 he was amazed that the forms had changed




> As stated previously, check the S1 forms to see if the dates are the same for both of you. If they are, then it would seem that a mistake has been made at this end.


Yes both our S1 forms state cover untill January 1st 2016. after which we know we will have to get private cover or hopefully :fingerscrossed: Pay into the new system

I think it is a typo - we will go to the central office again next week, luckily the UK end sent me 2 lots of originals! So thats useful.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

The S1 replaced the E121, 

The EHIC replaced the E111 (i,e, holiday health cover)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ah my mistake then. Never mind all will be sorted thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> The S1 replaced the E121,
> 
> The EHIC replaced the E111 (i,e, holiday health cover)


unfortunately a lot of funcionarios don't seem to know that

some even ask for the E111 for registering as resident - then accept the EHIC 

& of course that's not correct procedure at all


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> unfortunately a lot of funcionarios don't seem to know that
> 
> some even ask for the E111 for registering as resident - then accept the EHIC
> 
> & of course that's not correct procedure at all


The administrator at our centro de salud insisted on us producing our EHIC cards before she would issue the temporary registration documents via our S1 forms. I tried (in vain) to explain that EHIC cards were for tourists needing emergency treatment, not for residents, and that it was the S1 form which guaranteed that the UK Government would pay for our treatment, but she would have none of it. At that time, luckily, we still had EHIC cards with some time to run before they expired.

I am not really looking forward to going back there when my OH receives his pensioner's S1 plus one for me as his dependant later this year, as we've not been able to get new EHIC cards since they ran out, being in that "between two stools" situation where early retired people couldn't get them from either the UK or Spain. I understand that once the INSS sends back confirmation to the DWP that our S1 forms have been stamped and accepted by them, then we will get new EHIC cards issued from the UK, but how to make the health centre dragon understand that?????


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Much depends on where you live. The correct procedure followed by some areas is that you register your S1s with INSS and they then send you to your local health centre (to where your Tarjetai Sanitaria will be sent) with the appropriate forms to register with a doctor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Much depends on where you live. The correct procedure followed by some areas is that you register your S1s with INSS and they then send you to your local health centre (to where your Tarjetai Sanitaria will be sent) with the appropriate forms to register with a doctor.


that's what happens here

that's how it's _meant _to happen

the INSS staff should know the S1s - the 'dragons' at the salud wouldn't be expected to


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's what happens here
> 
> that's how it's _meant _to happen
> 
> the INSS staff should know the S1s - the 'dragons' at the salud wouldn't be expected to


There be dragons at our one as well!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Much depends on where you live. The correct procedure followed by some areas is that you register your S1s with INSS and they then send you to your local health centre (to where your Tarjetai Sanitaria will be sent) with the appropriate forms to register with a doctor.


That's exactly what we did and there was no problem at all registering the S1's with INSS. The problem re the EHIC being asked for only came up when we got to the centro de salud.

The woman there seems to be a law unto herself. A friend's daughter once broke her arm whilst they were here on holiday and on production of her EHIC card she registered the child for one year with a doctor at the centro de salud, when I'd explained that they were here on holiday and just needed follow-up appointments at the hospital fracture clinic.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Much depends on where you live. The correct procedure followed by some areas is that you register your S1s with INSS and they then send you to your local health centre (to where your Tarjetai Sanitaria will be sent) with the appropriate forms to register with a doctor.





xabiachica said:


> that's what happens here
> 
> that's how it's _meant _to happen
> 
> the INSS staff should know the S1s - the 'dragons' at the salud wouldn't be expected to


I think all three of these are bang on for us.

We registered at the INSS - they did not recognize the S1 but after a phone call were happy to proceed and told us to go to the health centre 2 weeks later. It is the local health centre here ( not GP) who then issues. This I believe is where the mistake is. We will go back down next week and sort


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> I think all three of these are bang on for us.
> 
> We registered at the INSS - they did not recognize the S1 but after a phone call were happy to proceed and told us to go to the health centre 2 weeks later. It is the local health centre here ( not GP) who then issues. This I believe is where the mistake is. We will go back down next week and sort


yes the health centre should issue the cards - when you have the stamped S1 form & take it in


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes the health centre should issue the cards - when you have the stamped S1 form & take it in


I think thats where we went wrong, we took it to the GP they faxed it through, somehow someone has put on the wrong date for muy husband. Mine ends next July his ends this October! BUT both S1 state end date 01.01.2016.

Although very important, it is the only blip re "legal" stuff so far, so not too stressed about it


----------



## sharon288 (Jul 12, 2014)

> I am not really looking forward to going back there when my OH receives his pensioner's S1 plus one for me as his dependant later this year, as we've not been able to get new EHIC cards since they ran out, being in that "between two stools" situation where early retired people couldn't get them from either the UK or Spain. I understand that once the INSS sends back confirmation to the DWP that our S1 forms have been stamped and accepted by them, then we will get new EHIC cards issued from the UK, but how to make the health centre dragon understand that?????




Are you suggesting that if my OH is retired and can therefore have an S! that i can get one as his wife we had assumed that as I was not of retiring age we would have to budget for private cover not sue why above is not in box as quote i'm new to this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sharon288 said:


> Are you suggesting that if my OH is retired and can therefore have an S! that i can get one as his wife we had assumed that as I was not of retiring age we would have to budget for private cover not sue why above is not in box as quote i'm new to this


I sorted out the quote for you 

yes that's correct - you get an S1 as his dependent - just make sure you ask for it when he does!


if you want to quote a post - just click this


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

sharon288 said:


> Are you suggesting that if my OH is retired and can therefore have an S! that i can get one as his wife we had assumed that as I was not of retiring age we would have to budget for private cover not sue why above is not in box as quote i'm new to this



As far as I know, at the moment (I don't know of any proposals to change it at present, but who knows what might happen in the future), if one half of a married couple is in receipt of a UK state pension, and applies for an S1 form to provide them with state healthcare in another EU country, they can obtain one for their wife/husband too, as their dependant, if their spouse is below retirement age.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> As far as I know, at the moment (I don't know of any proposals to change it at present, but who knows what might happen in the future), if one half of a married couple is in receipt of a UK state pension, and applies for an S1 form to provide them with state healthcare in another EU country, they can obtain one for their wife/husband too, as their dependant, if their spouse is below retirement age.


When I got married, I was already in receipt of free cover (E121 / S1) I applied for cover for my wife, she was well under retirement age, Newcastle sent the paperwork so she is covered. (That means UK now pay Spain around £4,000 pa. for each of us).

But be aware, if the qualifying person dies, the dependant looses their cover (I believe after 12 months). Although now (may change who knows) if one is living here (resident) and has no other health cover and has an income of less than 100,000 € p.a., they can get free health cover on the State.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> When I got married, I was already in receipt of free cover (E121 / S1) I applied for cover for my wife, she was well under retirement age, Newcastle sent the paperwork so she is covered. (That means UK now pay Spain around £4,000 pa. for each of us).
> 
> But be aware, if the qualifying person dies, the dependant looses their cover (I believe after 12 months). Although now (may change who knows) if one is living here (resident) and has no other health cover and has an income of less than 100,000 € p.a., they can get free health cover on the State.


that's not quite correct

they can only get free healthcare if they were registered as resident before April 24th 2012

anyone registering after that date would be able to register for the _convenio especial _ buy-in scheme after being a registered resident for 12 months

this isn't yet available everywhere, though that it is apparently the intention


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> As far as I know, at the moment (I don't know of any proposals to change it at present, but who knows what might happen in the future), if one half of a married couple is in receipt of a UK state pension, and applies for an S1 form to provide them with state healthcare in another EU country, they can obtain one for their wife/husband too, as their dependant, if their spouse is below retirement age.


Plus other dependants. I am the OAP, SWMBO at only 54 is covered as my dependant and so is my suegra who is 83 and a US citizen but has no pensions and is dependant upon us for support.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Plus other dependants. I am the OAP, SWMBO at only 54 is covered as my dependant and so is my suegra who is 83 and a US citizen but has no pensions and is dependant upon us for support.


My wife was covered on my eligibility when she was 36.



Opps! Yes sorry, when I said, " _Although now (may change who knows) if one is living here (resident) and has no other health cover and has an income of less than 100,000 € p.a., they can get free health cover on the State."
_

I should have said i*f registered as a resident before 24.4.12.*

A USA friend of mine who is 85, and his Chinese wife of about 45, have the free cover in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As proof positive, it would be good to hear from any retired person who has requested an S1 for a dependant AFTER 1 July 2014 that this was indeed still issued - although as that was only days ago we might not have anyone who has been in that situation yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> As proof positive, it would be good to hear from any retired person who has requested an S1 for a dependant AFTER 1 July 2014 that this was indeed still issued - although as that was only days ago we might not have anyone who has been in that situation yet.


yes it certainly would

I also know quite a few people who are covered by S1s because the husband or wife works in the UK & they qualify that way

it remains to be seen if new ones are issued when they run out - they are renewed annually

most of them have been here & registered since before the magic 24th April 2012, so they'll be fine - but some haven't


----------



## sharon288 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> As proof positive, it would be good to hear from any retired person who has requested an S1 for a dependant AFTER 1 July 2014 that this was indeed still issued - although as that was only days ago we might not have anyone who has been in that situation yet.


will watch to see what happens but will put in my "little book" as a question to be raised , still not sure about this quote box clicked on the box as advised in previous post....does it depend what on the device I am using ??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sharon288 said:


> will watch to see what happens but will put in my "little book" as a question to be raised , still not sure about this quote box clicked on the box as advised in previous post....does it depend what on the device I am using ??


yes, that's if you're using a computer & the website

it's different on the app


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> As far as I know, at the moment (I don't know of any proposals to change it at present, but who knows what might happen in the future), if one half of a married couple is in receipt of a UK state pension, and applies for an S1 form to provide them with state healthcare in another EU country, they can obtain one for their wife/husband too, as their dependant, if their spouse is below retirement age.


That is true - I've just done it, as I become a state pensioner shortly. You don't need two forms though. There is a place on the S1 form where you put your dependant's details. We had to show them a marriage certificate as well a the usual NIE/residencia and padrón paperwork.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> That is true - I've just done it, as I become a state pensioner shortly. You don't need two forms though. There is a place on the S1 form where you put your dependant's details. We had to show them a marriage certificate as well a the usual NIE/residencia and padrón paperwork.


Wonderful - my OH becomes a state pensioner in a few months and I'll need an S1 as his dependant so it's great to have that confirmation. I always understood that they issue two separate S1's though, one for each person?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Wonderful - my OH becomes a state pensioner in a few months and I'll need an S1 as his dependant so it's great to have that confirmation. I always understood that they issue two separate S1's though, one for each person?


They did with us (we had three) but that was almost 6 years ago.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Wonderful - my OH becomes a state pensioner in a few months and I'll need an S1 as his dependant so it's great to have that confirmation. I always understood that they issue two separate S1's though, one for each person?


I sent off the pension application form to DWP at the beginning of May (all 22 pages!) and a few weeks later they sent me confirmation of what I would get pensionwise, plus two identical copies of the S1 form, with my details already filled in, and space on the back for an additional insured person, where you enter the dependant's details manually. You take both copies to the INSS along with NIE/Residencia, padrón and marriage certificate and then eventually they will send you a new Tarjeta Sanitaria.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I sent off the pension application form to DWP at the beginning of May (all 22 pages!) and a few weeks later they sent me confirmation of what I would get pensionwise, plus two identical copies of the S1 form, with my details already filled in, and space on the back for an additional insured person, where you enter the dependant's details manually. You take both copies to the INSS along with NIE/Residencia, padrón and marriage certificate and then eventually they will send you a new Tarjeta Sanitaria.



Mmm - I think the reassurance we are looking for is that anyone who applies for their pension after 1 July 2014 and needs an S1 for a dependant who is below state retirement age will still get it.

After all, they were still issuing residual S1s for early retirees up until the end of June.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Mmm - I think the reassurance we are looking for is that anyone who applies for their pension after 1 July 2014 and needs an S1 for a dependant who is below state retirement age will still get it.
> 
> After all, they were still issuing residual S1s for early retirees up until the end of June.


This would seem to make it clear:- 

Extract from: UK and Spain - UK and the world - GOV.UK

_What about state pensioners?_

_If you are a UK state pensioner this will not affect you – S1 forms will still be issued to state pensioners._


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> This would seem to make it clear:-
> 
> Extract from: UK and Spain - UK and the world - GOV.UK
> 
> ...


yes, that we know

but it doesn't mention dependents, which is what Lynn R is wondering about


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that we know
> 
> but it doesn't mention dependents, which is what Lynn R is wondering about


Exactly. I looked up the statement made to Parliament by the relevant Government Minister regarding the withdrawal of residual S1's for early retirees, and even that only makes reference to the fact that they will still be issued to pensioners.

The lack of any mention of dependants who are under retirement age makes me wonder if that is just an omission, or something more sinister.

It could well turn out that nothing has changed in that respect, I certainly hope so, but as I've said, I would really like to hear what anyone who applies for an S1 for a younger spouse after 1 July 2014 finds out. Maybe we'll be the first to test the water, but that won't be until November and the suspense is killing me.

Come to think of it, if it did, health cover wouldn't be an issue!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Exactly. I looked up the statement made to Parliament by the relevant Government Minister regarding the withdrawal of residual S1's for early retirees, and even that only makes reference to the fact that they will still be issued to pensioners.
> 
> The lack of any mention of dependants who are under retirement age makes me wonder if that is just an omission, or something more sinister.
> 
> ...



lol - you have a point!!

I thought you'd been here long enough to qualify for free healthcare anyway - or is my memory playing tricks on me?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> . Maybe we'll be the first to test the water, but that won't be until November and the suspense is killing me.


I have been trying to call the helpline in UK, 004419121218777 to clarify. The first time I got a bad line but since then it has been engaged.

Lynn, why not just call and ask, then you will know.

But I really do believe that if pensioners 'will not be affected' then that almost certainly must mean nothing will have changed for pensioners, which must include dependants, otherwise things would have changed.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> lol - you have a point!!
> 
> I thought you'd been here long enough to qualify for free healthcare anyway - or is my memory playing tricks on me?


I have, but for the fact that (not having had any income of any kind so far apart from a small sum in bank interest which is under the limit for submitting a tax return, and having tried to make a zero return at a Hacienda office and being told they didn't require me to) I haven't been submitting tax returns which I understand I would need to have done in order to qualify.

Also, as the date when my OH becomes a pensioner was so close we didn't really want to get into the system by one route and then complicate things by changing to being covered by an S1 (my general experience here is the less complicated you make things, the less chance there is for something to go wrong).

Yes, I suppose we should ring up and check really, but it's the cheapskate in me kicking in and hoping we can benefit from someone else's experience!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I have, but for the fact that (not having had any income of any kind so far apart from a small sum in bank interest which is under the limit for submitting a tax return, and having tried to make a zero return at a Hacienda office and being told they didn't require me to) I haven't been submitting tax returns which I understand I would need to have done in order to qualify.
> 
> Also, as the date when my OH becomes a pensioner was so close we didn't really want to get into the system by one route and then complicate things by changing to being covered by an S1 (my general experience here is the less complicated you make things, the less chance there is for something to go wrong).
> 
> Yes, I suppose we should ring up and check really, but it's the cheapskate in me kicking in and hoping we can benefit from someone else's experience!


if you find that you aren't covered it could still be worth a try - with the legislation letter, your resident cert & padrón you might swing it - I've heard of some who have


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn I just called UK for you, and others who need to know (hang the expense !!!) the number is:- +44 191 218 1999

As I believed, nothing has changed for State pensioners, dependants continue to be covered as before. That applies to existing dependants and those included in new applications.


It is only those under UK retirement age who have ceased to get the temporary cover which WAS available. .


PS I used VOIPCHEAP.COM so the call was in fact free !!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Exactly. I looked up the statement made to Parliament by the relevant Government Minister regarding the withdrawal of residual S1's for early retirees, and even that only makes reference to the fact that they will still be issued to pensioners.
> 
> The lack of any mention of dependants who are under retirement age makes me wonder if that is just an omission, or something more sinister.
> 
> ...


It was 3 July when we got our S1s converted to a Solicitud, if that's any help.

Has your husband sent the form off yet? He can do this four months ahead of the official date when his pension is due. Mine isn't till September but I've had all the paperwork now.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Lynn I just called UK for you, and others who need to know (hang the expense !!!)
> 
> As I believed, nothing has changed for State pensioners, dependants continue to be covered as before. That applies to existing dependants and those included in new applications.
> 
> ...


That really was extremely kind of you, thank you very much.

Once I DO actually have some income coming in (not long to wait (yay!) I'll do the same for someone else, promise.

This will be good news for Sharon288 too, as she'll no longer have to budget for private health insurance once she moves.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> It was 3 July when we got our S1s converted to a Solicitud, if that's any help.
> 
> Has your husband sent the form off yet? He can do this four months ahead of the official date when his pension is due. Mine isn't till September but I've had all the paperwork now.


Not yet, he still has a few days to wait until the 4-month point before his 65th birthday. Although from the sound of things, if the form is 22 pages long perhaps he'd better get started right now!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Wonderful - my OH becomes a state pensioner in a few months and I'll need an S1 as his dependant so it's great to have that confirmation. I always understood that they issue two separate S1's though, one for each person?





Alcalaina said:


> I sent off the pension application form to DWP at the beginning of May (all 22 pages!) and a few weeks later they sent me confirmation of what I would get pensionwise, plus two identical copies of the S1 form, with my details already filled in, and space on the back for an additional insured person, where you enter the dependant's details manually. You take both copies to the INSS along with NIE/Residencia, padrón and marriage certificate and then eventually they will send you a new Tarjeta Sanitaria.


So you were right Lynn, you do need a separate form for each person and they must be printed by the DWP and not handwritten. 

DWP only sent sent the S1 forms with my own details on. The person we saw the first time at the INSS told us to fill in the dependant's details by hand and this was wrong. The application was rejected in the Spanish system for both of us. 

So I've just rung the DWP (0044 191 21 87777) and they are going to reissue a clean version of my S1 and a new one for the OH. We then have to go through the whole palaver again.

The DWP also said we will automatically get issued with new EHIC cards once it's all set up in the Spanish system.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> So you were right Lynn, you do need a separate form for each person and they must be printed by the DWP and not handwritten.
> 
> DWP only sent sent the S1 forms with my own details on. The person we saw the first time at the INSS told us to fill in the dependant's details by hand and this was wrong. The application was rejected in the Spanish system for both of us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming that - I thought it was a bit weird expecting the Spanish system to accept a form with a dependant's details entered by hand by the claimant. Annoying for you, though, to have to go through the whole process again, especially as you probably have to make a considerable round trip to do it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Thanks for confirming that - I thought it was a bit weird expecting the Spanish system to accept a form with a dependant's details entered by hand by the claimant. Annoying for you, though, to have to go through the whole process again, especially as you probably have to make a considerable round trip to do it.


Yes it is a pain - normally we would "double up" the purpose of the journey and go to the beach afterwards, but I just wanted to get home and get it sorted. Fortunately it only took a few minutes to get through to the DWP. I was expecting to be listening to Vivaldi's Four Seasons for at least an hour!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting to read what ExpatForum is stating about healthcare here in this article on the top destinations for expats:

"The standard of hospitals and clinics in Spain has been compared to the NHS in the UK, according to the report. Private medical cover is advised and is usually set up in advance, but registering with the local authority when you arrive is also crucial as it gives you the same healthcare rights as Spanish residents."

Does someone need to have a word with them? It's clearly misleading. 

France tops lists of global destinations for retired expat healthcare


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Interesting to read what ExpatForum is stating about healthcare here in this article on the top destinations for expats:
> 
> "The standard of hospitals and clinics in Spain has been compared to the NHS in the UK, according to the report. Private medical cover is advised and is usually set up in advance, but registering with the local authority when you arrive is also crucial as it gives you the same healthcare rights as Spanish residents."
> 
> ...


on it


----------

